

Chairman Jack Ma’s Internal Email on Alibaba.com Management Shakeup - PakG1
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20110221/alibaba-group-jack-mas-internal-email-on-alibaba-com-management-shakeup/

======
clueless123
If this email is for real (and not a P.R. gimmeck), my hat's off to this guy.
People accepting responsibility for stuff that happens under their watch.. wow
that is a refreshing thought.

